# Glasscages



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Has anyone purchased a tank from glasscages.com? Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There has been quite a bit of chatter on Reef Central as of late about them, especially as Interamerica has proved less then reliable time and time again. From the posting there it seems Glasscages builds an adequate tank in the time promised at a good price with good delivery options. 

My own thought are that for a standard sized tank I would still use AGA/Oceanic/Perfecto if only for the support if there was to be an issue. However if I was in the market for something nonstandard Glasscages would make the short list.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

About the only complaint I have heard from people who have gotten a tank from GC is that GC has sloppy silicone work.

This is just what I have heard ...no personal experience.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I've seen some beautiful tanks by GC - but you will have to be very specific about what you want in terms of lip, etc. because the lip on the tank is very wide. He isn't used to making planted tank type tanks. Also, I had been prepared to order a large acrylic tank from them (125 to 150 gallons) and they actually dissuaded me! Told me to order glass! So, I actually didn't order anything and instead bought a rubbermaid 150 gallon tub that is sitting in my other room (for my clown loaches). I'm not done setting it up yet. I would have appreciated the acrylic tank more, so I can see my loaches, but the fact that they dissuaded me from their acrylic made me doubt the quality. (I don't have enough help to install a 150 gallon glass tank).


----------



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi! 

I have bought several tanks from them. The sloppy silicon work shows up occasionally. What's important is the tanks don't leak. I especially like their variety of tank sizes that you can't find in a lfs. How about a 65 gal tank that is only 17" high. Or a 50 breeder that is really a 75 gallon cut down...large surface area for bottom dwellers and for a planted tank...less light required.

The company follows the reptile trade show, and the ACA conventions which makes it easier to pick up your tank instead of having it shipped or going to their location.

JMHO
Francine


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello.

My 33 gallon long is also from glasscages.
If you goto my thread eariler 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2471

You can see how my tank arrived and some glue/silicon on one of the faces

There are also some sloppy work in the corner where they glued the back face to the sides which shows up even after you spray the back piece.

I'd take some pictures but i lost my charger for my camera :?

other than that, i'm very pleased with the tank, again as said by snapshooter, where are you going to find a 33 gallon tank that is 4 ft long and 13 inches high?

If your building a tank for yourself, looking for a unique tank and not an absolute perfectionist then these tanks are for you.. (they are quite cheap too)


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im thinking of getting their 125 gallon wide. I believe its only 17 inches high, six feet long, and super deep! Works out to a very large footprint. Thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Pseuro said:


> Hello.
> other than that, i'm very pleased with the tank, again as said by snapshooter, where are you going to find a 33 gallon tank that is 4 ft long and 13 inches high?


If I'm not mistaken, doesn't All-Glass make aquariums in this size?

Is the silicon sloppy on the base only, or everywhere?


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry, i didnt do much research for tank sizes so i wouldnt know :? 

It is safe to say it is sloppy whenever there is a joint.

The front face is bent to form 3 faces. However, the background piece requires a bond, not a perfect job there.

And if you visited the thread i quoted eariler you can see some sloppy silicon work on the side of the tank.


----------



## 29gallonsteve (Jul 20, 2004)

The only seams I had on my glasscages 75 gallon tank that were sloppy were the bottom ones...

My only complaint was that the tank I got was filthy when they delivered it to me off of their truck (bird poop, dead bugs)...

Otherwise, I am thrilled with a 110.00 75 gallon tank...no leaks!!!!

They were efficient and polite...I watched them load a 235 gallon into a pickup truck...they are very professional and careful with packing and loading...

I would highly recommend...

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Do they make corner tanks?


----------

